# Eva Marton: Opinions



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently a spectacular televised spectacular was on European TV celebrating Eva Marton's 70th birthday. This type of celebration is only afforded truly significant Prima Donnas. Marton was to me a very impressive artist but there were some liabilities. I've heard more than one report that live her voice was even bigger than Nilssons. To me her voice did not age as well as Nilssons and got wobbly not too far into her career. She was very involved as an actress and had a commanding stage presence. Her Elektra was one of the best on DVD. To me the biggest liability was that for most of her career she could not sing anything higher than an A# and all B's and C's reverted to that lower pitch. Also, she could sing with great vocal dynamics, but often opted for loud only. What do you think? BTW, if you have never heard her Santo di Patria from Attila circa 1971, do yourself a favor and be blown away!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I've only ever heard Marton's Elektra, on her recording of the early 1990's with Cheryl Studer as Chrysothemis. It was a big, lush voice but with too much of a "beat" for my taste. However, I'll gladly click the link for that "Santo di patria," as it's one of my all-time favorite coloratura arias.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I rather like her voice. I heard her live as Brünnhilde with the Chicago Lyric Opera, and have recordings of her as Violanta, Turandot, and Brünnhilde.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I enjoy her work. The first time I heard Four Last songs it was hers and it got me into Strauss songs. She was a good Tosca and not a bad Salome either!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I saw her as a kid on the Met VHS of Tosca and she was rather impressive. I really enjoyed it quite a bit. Big voice too which impressed me. I probably should try to hunt down some of her other recordings.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

This one is a personal fave 
Also, I had that Tosca on tape for many years!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She also was an attractive woman on stage and her exceptionally wide facial mask, which helped produce such a large sound, also made her features show up well on stage.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone know whether she ever released any solo recital albums?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Anyone know whether she ever released any solo recital albums?


A solo Puccini disc around 25 years ago. It was really quite wonderful and the voice was still fresh.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

generally i like her often even more than others'.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

I had heard her but just SAW her for the first time watching the old Met production of Turandot with Domingo (the Zeffirelli staging). She was not very convincing physically as Turandot, but her stage presence just sold it.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Actually, the more I listen to Marton the less her vibrato bothers me. I certainly prefer her voice to that of Waltraud Meier, who to me doesn't sound like a soprano even when she's singing "soprano" roles.


----------

